

AT&T-DirecTv Merger Creates World's Largest Pay TV Company - austinh100
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/att-directv-merger-creates-worlds-largest-pay-tv-company/

======
lootninja77
Leave it to ATT to make a big bold aggressive move into pay TV, just as
everyone starts cutting the cord... The FCC should have blocked this to
protect ATT from their own stupidity...

